# Circuit Breakers Next To Battery



## Harrell (Jun 8, 2015)

there are two short stop fuses or breakers mounted on trailer tongue next to my battery. they are so faded I can't read the amp rating. anyone having the same or similar (2009 sydney edition, one slide, TT) please check them and share the amps with me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Unless there is an aftermarket 50 amp service on your trailer, it will be a 30 amp breaker.


----------



## Harrell (Jun 8, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Unless there is an aftermarket 50 amp service on your trailer, it will be a 30 amp breaker.


thanks. both of them the same I guess. wonder why they're connected?


----------



## Harrell (Jun 8, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> Harrell if you look closely at the two Auto Reset breakers they are actually connected in parallel. One is for the slide (30A) and the second one is the power from the battery to the DC side of the electrical distribution panel. The one for the power panel can be 30A or 50A depending on the panel rating. The wiring from the battery will connect to the first breaker then jump over to the second breaker. The breaker for the slide will have a 30A rated wire coming off of the load side of this breaker running to the slide switch. The breaker for the power panel will have the appropriate size wire coming off of the load side of that breaker going to the power panel. I have two slides and they are wired to the first 30A breaker off the battery. The second breaker is a 50A as our trailer has the larger power panel, with a 50A power cord. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


replaced bot with 30A. cloned the original wiring. think I'll trace those wires again, since I sure thought one was from my tow vehicle to the battery. I can't figure which one goes to my slide.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

on my outback the slide breaker is in the inside panel. the two on the tongue are for the battery protection to the inside panel the second is for the charge circuit from the tow vehicle to the trailer battery.


----------



## Harrell (Jun 8, 2015)

KTMRacer said:


> on my outback the slide breaker is in the inside panel. the two on the tongue are for the battery protection to the inside panel the second is for the charge circuit from the tow vehicle to the trailer battery.


ah ha. thanks.

also like your tow vehicle. (great aren't they) - family owns two 05's and one 02.


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

Remember, different RVs have varying locations for their circuit breakers. One RV circuit breaker might be under the steering wheel while another vehicle will have it in an exterior panel.


----------

